# Another Maltese Killed



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Pit bull attacks, kills small dog in Fredericksburg | WJLA.com

Woman says dog chased children | The News Desk

One of my Facebook friends posted this. Heartbreaking. There are so many threats to our small dogs. I can't imagine the horror the owner must have experienced to have the dog grabbed out of her arms. 

The weekend Cherish finished her Championship we witnessed a dog attack at a show. A Bull Terrier grabbed a Shih Tzu off his table and pulled the dog, the table and the handler down. Fortunately it was a very well coated Shih Tzu and it seemed the dog only got a mouthful of coat. He was pulled off by several by-standers. But I was standing across the room, listening to the screams and seeing it unfold, just shaking. 

These stories serve as a reminder of how important it is to be constantly vigilant, but even with constant vigilance it seems horrible things can happen. :smcry:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

How heartbreaking. Poor little pup was probably so scared. Rest in peace little angel.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

This is very scary for me. My next door neighbors recently acquired a American Bull Dog. For those who do not know. It looks like a Pitt Bull, but the American is much, much larger. This dog's head is bigger than mine. She is normally on a chain when she is outside, but sometimes when the owner is out, he allows her off-chain and she has been in our yard at least once. It is very scary for us as people, not knowing the new dogs temperament. I do not let my dogs out if she is off-chain. And they also own a 5lb yorkie and her mother in the same yard has 2 chis. Oh and they got a new pig for Christmas. It is also inside and potty pad trained.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I can't walk Lily because my neighbor has an underground fence for her large mixed breed. I don't think underground fences are safe in the first place but they definitely don't work if you don't put the collar on. She usually runs loose and always visits my fence. She wants to play with my dal but wants to kill Lily. I won't let Lily in the yard when she's loose for fear she will find a way into my yard.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That is so horrific. Imagine the poor owner, how she must have felt not being able to stop the attack. I don't even want to imagine.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

this is just so incredibly heartbreaking. I cannot even fathom the horror of witnessing your innocent little fluff meet such a horrific demise. I am deeply saddened by this report and others like it


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh this is so so scary and tragic


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a sad story. Feel so bad for the owner.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is horrendous! I don't take mine out in public very often. We have a very large fenced yard and they love it! That poor owner! That dog should be put down!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I can't even imagine trying to save your fluff and having it pulled from your arms and killed. I would be traumatized for life! I keep meaning to get something such as pepper spray or stun gun to use in case of an attack, but have put it off. My Cisco, who is at the Rainbow Bridge, was attacked last year by a dog that had gotten out of its yard, and I had a hard time getting it to let go of him. He had large puncture wounds in his head, but luckily he was fine. The emergency vet said that had it been one of my Maltese, they would be dead. I am always vigilant about watching for hawks, owls, fox, etc. It's sad we also have to protect our pets from other dogs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a nightmare! That' s a fear that I have, a big dog attacking one of mine again! My poor rescue Buffy ,was attacked by my neighbors German Shepherd. She survived but her stomach was ripped open. The neighbors paid all vet bills and re homed the dog.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Horrible. I can't imagine what that maltese owner is goung through. To see your pet attacked before your very eyes....scary.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cody's Mom*

So terrible for both dog & owner! I hate to think how many maltese get killed this way. Even friendly dogs who are playing with a maltese can kill them. So even though people think we are paranoid we must remain vigilant.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It just makes me crazy. I don't know what the solution is, because I think that forbidding certain breeds is sort of wrong. But, I have seen way too many stories of pitbull types killing other dogs...and even children.
A pitbull is not a breed, but a classification of type. It includes American bull dogs, AMStaffs, Bull mastiffs, and some of the lesser known breeds. These dogs all have it in their genes to kill other dogs. With some breeds it is even acceptable in the SHOW RING to have them behave aggressively to other dogs.

What is especially worrisome to me is that these dogs are so popular. People get this dog that has always been so sweet, until it kills their two year old child. It is a serious problem.

Years ago I had a neighbor, who was a total moron, who bred bull mastifs. Those dogs were really sweet to humans. One day the idiot was walking the male and female on extend-a-leashes, which gave him zero control. DH walked out of our door with our little bichon and as fast as lightning the male ran up and grabbed our dog by the back of the neck. DH punched the dog with all his might, and the dog dropped our baby. The stupid man looked up from fiddling with his female and said, "Hey man, why did you punch my dog?" Duh???? If it had been me, I could not have stopped the mastiff from killing my bichon....and nothing on earth could have stopped me from killing that stupid man with my 98 pound body and the wrath of a mother's grief. 

It is just too bad that so many people want to have these potential killers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying: oh my gosh:crying:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

This is just heartbreaking! Prayers to this little one's family and so sorry you had to experience an attack at one of your shows.....So very sad...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that is awful. The poor little thing and the owner. I don't understand why owners are not more responsible. Back in 2008 Zach got attacked by a german shepard who was off leash and ripped him open. He had just missed his stomach. To this day, Zach freaks out with big dogs unless they are labs are goldens -he likes them.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my biggest fears, esp when I'm walking both of mine.. At least with just one, I could try to hold them above the other dog or cover their body with mine, but it would be much harder with two..

We don't walk ours much, love our privacy fence! Maybe should only walk with my fiancé (and perhaps some pepper spray...)...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't even imagine how I would feel if something like that happened to one of my babies. We don't walk ours much because there are several large dogs living nearby. One of which is a rescued greyhound which thinks small white dogs are like the rabbits they chased around the track. We always check to make sure that dog isn't outside before we go out.

A couple of years ago my DH and I were walking Heidi when a large dog came charging out of a house at her. I was able to scoop her up before the dog got to us but he did try to jump up at her. DH was able to get the dog away from us. Owner comes out and says "he's always getting out of the house". Duh, do something about it. Scared the daylight out of us.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Everyone should carry "PetSafe" Spray Shield in their pocket when out in public with their dog. It is a spray that when sprayed in the mouth of a dog will stop an attack. It is BITTER and harmless but will stop them from what they are doing. I was given a can of it from our trainer who said it has saved him from many many attacks when he is training and with a small dog you can never be safe when walking. In this case, pulled from your arms is a very scary situation.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Pit bull attacks, kills small dog in Fredericksburg | WJLA.com
> 
> Woman says dog chased children | The News Desk
> 
> ...


 How awful!!:crying:It doesn't matter how vigilant we are sometimes...in the circumstances you described, it sounds like nothing could have been done to prevent these attacks...pit bulls are dangerous animals..I don't care what ANYONE says...there is plenty of evidence out there of unprovoked attacks by "friendly" pit bulls..they have killed plenty of children and other animals.. for this reason, I think they should be illegal to own...:angry:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I cannot begin to imagine what those who have experienced this must feel  . I do know that you guys would likely be collecting bail $ for me though, because I'd be over the edge and it would not go well for that other pet owner or that dog. Bella is like a child to us and you better believe I will fight for her with every inch of my being.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I carry a stun nightstick when I walk Bailey.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Nightstick-Baton-Holster-Alarm-Light/dp/B00CA8Z16S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1389798243&sr=8-2&keywords=stun+nightstick"]Amazon.com: Nightstick 5,000,000* Stun Baton w/Holster Alarm LED Light: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


As this article sadly points out, picking your Maltese up will not stop a dog determined to attack. Ditto for pepper spray. Who would have the ability to stick their finger in the safety hole to spray Muzzle during an attack? I used to carry it, but was always afraid I'd spray myself by accident or the wind would blow it back in my face. I have heard that Pit Bulls are unfazed by it also.

I had a beloved cat killed by a neighbor's dog in my backyard many years ago. I was only a few feet away, but a dog who views a small animal as prey will not stop. It was horrible to watch and be helpless to stop it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marj, I also have a stun baton---haven't needed it in Vienna yet though. An alternate vet told me once never to have a dog on the arm, or pick it up as the offending dog (or whatever) may leap & sever your artery resulting in almost immediate death---then they get their prey too. I can't imagine not fighting regardless of the consequences but a little forethought might make that unnecessary. 
My heart goes out to the owners here---so, so sad. Thanks Carina, for the reminder as I sometimes let my 2 sniff bigger dogs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Its just really sad that being owners of small dogs we sometimes feel we have to deny our dog the pleasure of a walk around the block because of irresponsible pet owners who don't control their larger dogs or take safety precautions when they know their dog is vicious. If any dog is a threat to other animals or humans, then they should be muzzled. How is it fair to our little ones to have to be denied a walk.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I carry a stun nightstick when I walk Bailey.
> 
> Amazon.com: Nightstick 5,000,000* Stun Baton w/Holster Alarm LED Light: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


The spray that I posted is easy to use and it is not pepper spray. It will stop an attack- If I were walking in an area known to have a possibility of an attack I would have the night stick and the spray I posted.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Chardy said:


> Everyone should carry "PetSafe" Spray Shield in their pocket when out in public with their dog. It is a spray that when sprayed in the mouth of a dog will stop an attack. It is BITTER and harmless but will stop them from what they are doing. I was given a can of it from our trainer who said it has saved him from many many attacks when he is training and with a small dog you can never be safe when walking. In this case, pulled from your arms is a very scary situation.


Good idea... same with the stun gun/baton thing. Something to think about when we take the little ones for walks around the neighborhood when the weather gets nice again... I have only seen one large dog on my street/neighborhood, but I remember seeing a little girl walking it...wonderful, NOT :angry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Another thing is to never ever walk your Maltese on a retractable leash. He might as well be loose as you have no control over him if another dog comes charging at him, a car is coming, etc. People have had fingers severed by trying to grab the cord in an emergency.

I HATE retractable leashes! I wish they'd ban them!

Retractable Dog Leash Dangers: Do You Know the Risks?


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

That is horrific... poor fluffbaby, I cannot imagine what the owners are going through 

My parents own Bernese Mountain Dogs - they're well respected breeders and exhibitors in the UK. They are lovely sweet dogs but just so big - they have five and they weigh between 40kg and 60kg - and whenever I visit with Io I do not put her on the ground. My parents get almost kinda offended, I know their dogs are not nasty - they do not have an ounce of aggression in their bodies - but I am just so scared they could hurt Io even accidently. I think they think I am over-reacting but they do not know how delicate toy breeds are.

Io goes on walks twice a day and I worry if we see another dog. Thankfully we do not often meet any, and if we do, I will recall her and put her on her lead until we have passed the other dog. I will pick her up if the dog is large and the owner has not recalled it and put it back on lead.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, I got chills all over. This is so tragic, especially if you think about the fact that our fluffs can not defend themselves  Isn´t there a law which forces owners to chain their dogs if they are outside by themselves?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Fee said:


> Wow, I got chills all over. This is so tragic, especially if you think about the fact that our fluffs can not defend themselves  Isn´t there a law which forces owners to chain their dogs if they are outside by themselves?


It depends on the locale, but I am sure there are leash laws in this area of Virginia as there are in most suburban communities in the U.S.. Sadly, this does not mean people obey them, and often people are careless about them. In this case supposedly, according to the second story, this dog came charging out the front door of the owner's home. 

I have mixed feeling about Pit Bulls. I do not feel they should be illegal, or targeted with Breed Specific Legislation, but I am very troubled by how many of their owners are reckless and seem to want to own them specifically for their tough reputation. Many owners will say their dogs are being unfairly targeted and if the incident had involved another breed it might not even have made the news. I don't know, it is true perhaps that our news media hypes the bad reputation of this group of dogs, but it is also true that these dogs are capable of a lot of damage very quickly and have been bred irresponsibly to create temperaments that can be quite deadly. Our shelters across the country are full of these type of dogs. Responsible ownership is key.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I couldn't read the article after reading your post. 
You are right Carina - danger lurks everywhere for out small babies! We all just do our best. Such a tragedy for that fluff and owner!


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I don't post here very often. I have a toy poodle who is an honorary member of this forum  The reason I have my toy poodle is because my 3 pound chihuahua who I had raised from 2 days old, bottle fed, nursed through pneumonia and liver problems, was killed by a pit bull.

I was bringing in groceries and Isabel would follow me from the front door to the kitchen then would wait inside by the door while I went out for more bags. I was on my way out and opened my front door. There was a loose pitt bull on my porch. In a flash she reached in my house and grabbed my Isabel over her back around her rib cage. Isabel couldn't even scream because that one bite punctured her lungs. My two adult daughters were kicking and punching. I had the pitt by the collar and I had the dog between my legs. I was trying to pry the mouth open. I have never felt power like that! When the pitt finally let go, Isabel was limp but breathing, barely. My hands were pouring blood from cutting them on the pitt bulls teeth. 

My daughter rushed Isabel to the vet only 2 miles from our house. She died on the table. I had hold of that Pitt bull and I wasn't letting go. The police showed up along with paramedics to treat my hands, I refused transport. The owner of the Pitt Bull showed up. She was trying to apologize and was crying. I am a very peaceful person, but the police officers had to hold me back. I literally wanted to hurt her! 

My husband came out carrying my 1 year old grand daughter and the pitt bull wanted to go after her!

I have never been so devastated! Isabel was only 2 1/2 years old. She was a little pistol and so full of life! 

The Pitt owners came to my door the next day. The man looked like a gang member, tattoos all over his face, neck and head. He was crying. He kept apologizing. He kept saying the dog could have gotten the baby! The dog was taken by animal control and held for quaranteen. The dog had had no rabies vaccination. The pitt owners promised to pay my vet bills and to buy the puppy of our choice.

The vet bill was around $750.00. They offered to pay my medical bills, as I had to go to the emergency room for xrays. They thought my thumb was broken but just badly sprained and to doctor the lacerations. 

As soon as I gave the bill to the pitt owners, they paid it.

A few weeks later we found a puppy. She is from one of the top toy poodle breeders in the Nation. Her father is a Grand Champion and right now is the number one toy poodle. Her mom is a champion as well. Her price was $2,000.00. When I told the pitt owner they didn't bat an eye and paid for the puppy. 

I now have my Misha and I love her dearly but she will never replace Isabel. Misha is not allowed near the front door. She goes potty on piddle pads and I do not walk her. I was a dog groomer and groomed Pitts all the time. Now I see one and have instant anxiety attack. I guess its PTSD. I tried to bring Misha to an obedience class, there were 4 pitts in the class. I quit after the second class.

I showed Misha in one show. She took her breed and toy group. She also took reserve in puppy movement, and reserve best in show. At the show I was told that at the same show last year, a husky grabbed a miniature doxie and killed it instantly. I quit showing and had Misha spayed. 

It really has changed my life. I think about that attack every single day!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

N2Mischief said:


> Hi, I don't post here very often. I have a toy poodle who is an honorary member of this forum  The reason I have my toy poodle is because my 3 pound chihuahua who I had raised from 2 days old, bottle fed, nursed through pneumonia and liver problems, was killed by a pit bull.
> ...
> 
> It really has changed my life. I think about that attack every single day!


I am so very sorry! Your story is chilling. The tragedy so clearly touches all involved and to have it happen INSIDE your own home, I can imagine it has changed your life and the sense of safety you have for you and your loved ones. 

I compete in rally obedience as well as do conformation. I am around bigger dogs all the time. So many are lovely and well-trained. That incident at the show was a rare event, I am frequently amazed by how well the dogs do with each other in such close circumstances. But this is one of my greatest fears and I have not gone back to doing traditional obedience since I did it with my first Maltese because I was so spooked by what I saw at shows where the dogs near him did not seem stable enough for me to trust on the sit stays. I may do traditional obedience again, but I can't imagine competing at anything that wasn't all toys.


----------



## zoostation (Jul 20, 2012)

I was a police officer for 25 years and also sat on a county animal control commission for 8 years where we heard initial appeals of animal control violations. You wouldn't believe, or perhaps you would, the crazy amount of irresponsibility some dog "owners" (and I use the term loosely) exhibit. Everything we've talked about here. 

My advice from sitting on an animal control commission all that time is to not wait very long to get the authorities involved. Sure it's always nice to talk it out and not make enemies of neighbors, but if they are putting you or your loved ones in danger with their irresponsibility then they've already made the choice to not be a good neighbor anyway. 

Where I sat as a commissioner, most of the county fines for each violation were low, and we generally found violators didn't care until the fines really piled up. We used to tell complainants to keep a log of every single violation and take out a charge for each and every one. Owners with problem dogs generally either shape up right away when warned or charged for the first time, or they go to the other end of the spectrum where they are chronic problems for their neighbors for months or even years until it just becomes too much of an expensive hassle to not comply. 

Not sure I agree pit bulls are inherently bad. I met a lot of dogs over the years and found pits were generally pretty playful and stranger-friendly when I went into a strange house where one was, especially females. I had far more problems with labs, blue heelers, and Chessies (_especially _Chessies!) than I did with many of those traditionally "feared" breeds. All that being said however, one still shouldn't forget the fact that pit bulls were initially bred for the purpose of fighting other dogs, and even one that is great with people can sometimes be very dog-aggressive. I'm not one for banning them, because frankly I don't think bans work, and I'm sick of nanny-governments banning things anyway. But I do think that people who own any pit owe an extra level of diligence. 

A final note on stun guns and pepper spray. I've worked in the firearms/tactical products wholesale industry since I retired and I would be cautious carrying any so-called "stun gun" for protection. Many of them are cheap Chinese junk that are little better than novelties. My own experience has been that skin contact stun guns don't do crap, even good ones. The reason police Tasers work is because they actually shoot two barbed probes under the skin around 8"to 12" apart which pass a current back and forth and seize up large muscle groups. Stun guns just generally give a little ouchy between two probes on the outside of the skin an inch or two apart. Frankly, I think even the well-made contact stun guns are unreliable as to their effects, and the cheap ones are worthless. 

If it were me, I would choose pepper spray, a good reputable domestically-made brand like Sabre. You can get it in a fogger which will give you a much wider stream than a simple squirting unit that might be hard to use on an attacking dog jumping all around.


----------



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

*We lost our beloved dog in a dog attack in March*

We lost our dog Tofu of 7 yrs in March when a neighbor's rotweiler came crashing through our screen door and attacked our maltese. We were devastated and traumatized but we finally moved through our grief to adopt 2 adorable maltese puppies in July. I carry a stick now whenever we walk the dogs because we have coyotes in the neighborhood as well. I worry more now about our puppy's safety even though we have a 6 ft high fence around our yard. I hear coyotes can jump 6 ft fences? The hawks worry me as well. I wonder if I worry more because of what happened or if all small dog owners have to worry and be hypervigilant like this?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

N2Mischief said:


> Hi, I don't post here very often. I have a toy poodle who is an honorary member of this forum  The reason I have my toy poodle is because my 3 pound chihuahua who I had raised from 2 days old, bottle fed, nursed through pneumonia and liver problems, was killed by a pit bull.
> 
> I was bringing in groceries and Isabel would follow me from the front door to the kitchen then would wait inside by the door while I went out for more bags. I was on my way out and opened my front door. There was a loose pitt bull on my porch. In a flash she reached in my house and grabbed my Isabel over her back around her rib cage. Isabel couldn't even scream because that one bite punctured her lungs. My two adult daughters were kicking and punching. I had the pitt by the collar and I had the dog between my legs. I was trying to pry the mouth open. I have never felt power like that! When the pitt finally let go, Isabel was limp but breathing, barely. My hands were pouring blood from cutting them on the pitt bulls teeth.
> 
> ...


Wow scarey... At least the owner did try to make it right.Whatever happened to the pittie?
Some dogs have very high prey drives,so it's hard to say what will turn it on.I'm so sorry for your loss... I worry about that happening to my babies too...
I read about the show do attack... last place you'd expect that to happen, but then again a high concentration of unaltered dogs , it's hard to say..


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

The Pitt was destroyed. I guess she had attacked before. The mailman refused to deliver mail to their house. Other neighbors said the dog got out all the time. I think they were so nice because they knew I could sue the crud out of them if I chose. I am not the sue type of person, lucky for them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It does send chills when you read about these sorts of things happening. Brynn I'm so sorry for what you had to experience. I can't even imagine. I guess this is where I get frustrated in knowing how to respond to vets, trainers, and 'big' dog people when they see little dogs being carried, in bags or strollers. Dogs need to walk. I agree. But they need to be protected too. And no matter how close you are to them, an unleashed dog or a dog on a retractable leash where the owner isn't paying attention (99% of the time) can come up so fast and snatch your small dog. And you can create fear in a dog by quickly scooping them up when you see a large dog approach that you are unsure is friendly. It's just hard to know what to do at various times.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Crystal, it really was instantaneous, having pepper spray, a bat, a taser, nothing would have helped. It was so quick and it was only one bite. Even if I could have gotten her to let go sooner, Isabel was going to die on that first fatal bite. I didn't have time to scoop her up. Time seemed to stand still, then very slow motion. 

I know many other breeds attack, the problem with pitts is the bite is so powerful and it is so hard to unlock their jaws. If it had been a Rott, Isabel may have stood a chance.

After the Pitt let go, she flipped over on her back and wagged her tail. She had no clue what she had done. She was so sweet with us, until she saw the baby, then she pumped up and started lunging.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

N2Mischief said:


> Thanks Crystal, it really was instantaneous, having pepper spray, a bat, a taser, nothing would have helped. It was so quick and it was only one bite. Even if I could have gotten her to let go sooner, Isabel was going to die on that first fatal bite. I didn't have time to scoop her up. Time seemed to stand still, then very slow motion.
> 
> I know many other breeds attack, the problem with pitts is the bite is so powerful and it is so hard to unlock their jaws. If it had been a Rott, Isabel may have stood a chance.
> 
> After the Pitt let go, she flipped over on her back and wagged her tail. She had no clue what she had done. She was so sweet with us, until she saw the baby, then she pumped up and started lunging.


Wow...that is really scary for her to have reacted like that. And I agree with you 100% about Pits. Their jaws are just too powerful to not have a responsible owner who will ensure the dog is under control at all times.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

CloudClan said:


> I have mixed feeling about Pit Bulls. I do not feel they should be illegal, or targeted with Breed Specific Legislation, but I am very troubled by how many of their owners are reckless and seem to want to own them specifically for their tough reputation. Many owners will say their dogs are being unfairly targeted and if the incident had involved another breed it might not even have made the news. I don't know, it is true perhaps that our news media hypes the bad reputation of this group of dogs, but it is also true that these dogs are capable of a lot of damage very quickly and have been bred irresponsibly to create temperaments that can be quite deadly. Our shelters across the country are full of these type of dogs. Responsible ownership is key.


Agreed, thank you for this post! I wanted to say the same - its not that those dogs are much more dangerous than any other breed, it's just that often their owners are not responsible enough. They want pitbulls often BECAUSE of their reputation and not train them enough. And with dogs this strength and size? That's the most important thing.
And to be completely honest, sometimes we, owners of small dogs, are not always without fault in this type of situation. I witnessed one "attack" on Maltese - he was running without leash, saw the bigger dog (on leash), ran towards him barking, the bigger dog decided to show him where is his place and bit him on the neck. Nothing serious happened, but it was scary.
The other day I saw Shih Tzu snapping at the German Shepherd, when the bigger dog wanted to say hi. I think that our small dogs can feel threatened very easily by bigger animals and can provoke them out of fear, so in those situations it's important to control them as well.
I feel very sad for the owner of the small dog, but I also feel sad when I hear bad opinions about whole breed. Cashmere is my first small dog, my family always had German Shepherds (or mixes) and they were always lovely, gentle and very intelligent dogs. I was surprised when I've heard that in US they have reputation of aggressive breed.


----------



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh my. How terrible.

Just wanted to mention that the dog spray someone here was talking about is not at all likely to stop a pit bull. Heck, lots of times, they're shot multiple times before they'll stop. And sometimes, they can be dead and you still have to pry their jaws off of the poor animal or person who was attacked. 

I'm afraid we've been sold a bill of goods on pit bulls as being like any other breed. They're not and that's because they were bred (and often are still being bred) to be relentless killers. It's in their DNA and has been for hundreds of years. 

And a pit bull can seem nice one day and then go off the next day and kill with none of the warning signs a normal dog gives. 

I'm so tired of all the BS spouted about them and have just recently started to speak out about them. 

The vast majority of dogs will never kill another dog, not even by accident. Normal dogs will do just about anything to avoid a fight. But a dog purposely bred by sadistic men to love to fight to kill and be good at it is not a normal dog.

Plenty of pits who were considered good family pets have ended up killing people. Don't believe the propaganda. The advocates have quite an organization going and will even lie for their breed (s). And, it is breeds. APBT, AST, SBT, Am. bulldogs, and some of those pit bulls on steroids also bred to be fighting dogs, like the Presa Canario, the Tosa Inu and a few others. 

Now, I'd suspect I'm going to get a whole lot of blowback by coming out on this issue. I'm starting to get used to it. 

But Sylvia--you're correct about the problem.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Andythethird said:


> Oh my. How terrible.
> 
> Just wanted to mention that the dog spray someone here was talking about is not at all likely to stop a pit bull. Heck, lots of times, they're shot multiple times before they'll stop. And sometimes, they can be dead and you still have to pry their jaws off of the poor animal or person who was attacked.
> 
> ...


Amen!! :goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, April  I must admit I didn't expect such a positive first response.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

That is exactly how I feel. They all say "It's not the dog, it's the owner"....NOT, it's both! A friend of mine was on the news in Norco California last year. He looked over his fence and saw the family pet, a Pitt Bull, had the two year old and was set on killing her. Larry jumped the fence and with pure adrenaline was able to save the little girl. Normal dogs don't do this! The family of course said the dog had never shown any aggressive tendencies before this. Why would you let a Pitt Bull, ANY Pitt Bull, alone with a 2 year old?? I believe these dogs need to be outlawed.


----------



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> That is exactly how I feel. They all say "It's not the dog, it's the owner"....NOT, it's both! A friend of mine was on the news in Norco California last year. He looked over his fence and saw the family pet, a Pitt Bull, had the two year old and was set on killing her. Larry jumped the fence and with pure adrenaline was able to save the little girl. Normal dogs don't do this! The family of course said the dog had never shown any aggressive tendencies before this. Why would you let a Pitt Bull, ANY Pitt Bull, alone with a 2 year old?? I believe these dogs need to be outlawed.


Why? Because they believe all the propaganda  

There are many people who have been killed or had their children killed by a "family pet" pit bull they trusted  The stories are heartbreaking.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A lot of it IS the owner - BUT - a responsible dog owner knows it's dogs temperament and breeding and DOES NOT put the dog in situations that it can't handle. Dogs should not be left alone with small children. Period. Anything can happen, even with the most gentle dog of any breed.


----------

